# Merrick Beef Fillet Squares *Recall*



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/about_us/news_article.php?tid=411

Merrick Issues Voluntary Withdraw of Beef Filet Squares Lot Code: 9323
01.15.2010

MERRICK NEWS RELEASE

For Immediate Release: January 15, 2010
Customer Inquiries: 800‐248‐8397
Other Inquires: James Witcher, 806‐322‐2806

Merrick Pet Care Withdrawals 72 Cases of 10 oz. Beef Filet Squares Dog Treats
Item # 60016 / Lot Code “9323 best buy 111911”

Merrick Pet Care initiated a voluntary withdrawal of 72 cases of 10 oz. Beef Filet Squares from the market on January 11th, 2010 in cooperation with the FDA.

Upon notification from the FDA that this product may be contaminated with Salmonella, Merrick identified the 82 retail pet stores that may have received this product. As of Wednesday, January 13th, all Beef Filet Squares from this lot have been removed from the shelves.

Merrick has identified that 20 cases have not yet been recovered from retail and could be in consumers’ hands. Merrick advises all consumers to review the lot code stamped on the top of the bag and to dispose of any Beef Filet Squares from lot “9323 best buy 111911.”

Merrick is the leading producer of natural pet treats in North America producing treats since 1983. A family owned business, Merrick is committed to producing natural, wholesome treats for dogs.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up because I buy a lot of merricks treats for Jasper.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We do too. I know there's a lot of people on here that give their pups Merrick chewies and treats, and their food too. But just thought I'd post this. Don't want anyone getting sick!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks....for passing this on.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Samantha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We used (not anymore, though) Merricks Pigs Ears and their Texas Toothpicks. Not sure at this point if there is any connection, but all 4 Chi Wee's have been critically ill. All 4 had to be hospitalized. The first thing I noticed was Chance’s stool becoming softer, but he has IBS so it wasn’t something that put me on high alert. After about 36 hours of the softer stool he started having a lot of mucus in his stool as well. He did throw up yellow bile once before I noticed his stool changing. This all started on Wednesday, December 30th. By Friday when Chance wouldn’t eat his breakfast and I noticed a little blood in his stool too, I took him to the vet. In just that short of time, even with him continuing to eat and drink, he was already showing signs of dehydration. They figured he had eaten something he shouldn’t (even though I know for a 100% fact that he didn’t) that was causing the digestive upset. They gave me 2 options. Admit him in the hospital to start IV fluids and give him intravenous meds, or try subcutaneous fluids. I would also have to give him 3 to 4 syringes of Pedialyte every hour for 12 hours along with the oral meds. They gave me an emergency number in case it wasn’t working so they could get him admitted ASAP. I chose to try it at home. He was lethargic but seemed to be slowly getting better. I kept in touch constantly with my vet for updates and questions. They are on call 24/7. 

Friday during all of this going on I noticed Jade was also starting to have some softer stools. Thinking coincidence I just kept watching her. By late that evening she was refusing food and just didn‘t seem herself. Then around 3 AM the vomiting started and I was seeing blood in her stool as well. I called the emergency number and they told me to get her in ASAP. Within the hour it took me to get her there (25 minute drive) she started vomiting every 5/10 min. and her stool had turned to solid blood. When we got there they said she was dehydrated and the diarrhea and vomiting would have to be stopped immediately so they were keeping her. They said they couldn’t guarantee she would come through all of it, but me getting her to the vet so early in whatever was going on was a definite plus. Said they would start aggressive treatment and update me first thing Saturday morning. Talk about the longest night ever. At this point they were diagnosing her and Chance (all 4) with HGE. There is no specific thing that causes HGE. It is basically a diagnosis that is made when all tests come up negative that could be causing severe Hemorrhagic GastroEnteritis. A generic diagnosis, so to speak, when they don’t have a cause. They were tested for Parvo, Giardia, Coccidia, all parasites, the list goes on. All came up negative. 

I spoke with the vet first thing Saturday morning and they said Jade was doing better. They said if she kept doing as well that she could come home Sunday evening, and she did. She had some trouble with inflammation in her leg from the IV and stayed in bed for 3 days, but so far her digestive system is back in sorts. 

This story could turn out to be a book, all started on the 30th of December and I just picked up Gia yesterday evening from the hospital. It attacked Lexie the worse. She was in the hospital from Monday of last week until Friday. This stuff comes on within hours. It goes from what you think is mild gastrointestinal upset to a life threatening situation. I have never seen so much blood pour from a dog as Lexie had. I know this is graphic, but I think it’s important to get out there. It was literally pouring straight from her behind. Chance had to eventually be admitted to the hospital as well. The at home treatment just isn’t aggressive enough to stop whatever this all was. 

Anyway, the point to the story is that since it ran through all of my pups, the vets think it’s food, water or treat related. I have already contacted one company and will follow through with the others. The Chi Wee’s are not fed any kind of table food, never exposed to any poisons, they can’t even get to my trash, and only go outside in my backyard. I walk with them in the yard to make sure they don’t pick things up out there. 

I spoke with my vet late last night about the Merricks recall, and they are going to do some investigating as well as the store I buy my stuff from. I will file a claim as well. I’m not looking for any monetary compensation, I just want to know what caused my babies to be so severely ill. So be careful everyone. I would toss all your Merricks stuff just to be safe. These treats are probably all made in the same facility, and Merricks also owns a rendering plant. If one treat is affected, there can be more.

I have checked around town to see if there has been other cases of any strange viruses presented, and so far nothing. So I’m pretty certain this is Salmonella/E Coli related from some (dog) food/treat source.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy Cow T!!! I wondered where you were but thought you'd just gotten busy, etc. I had no idea your babies have been soooooo sick! I am shocked and stunned and so THANKFUL that they are all doing OK now. That's sooo scary!!! 

I always thought Merrick was one of the better dog food/treat companies but now my faith with dog food companies is shaken. Again! 

Thanks so much for your update and wish I could give you a big hug right now. You've really been through the wringer. Please keep us updated on the Chi Wees. I love them all and I'm so sorry this happened!!!

I can't imagine what you've been through. Terrible!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh T, you poor thing you must be distraught, I know how much your pups mean to you, I will be thinking of you and praying for them to continue getting better.

Keep in touch with us..


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OMG T, I am so sorry to hear this, but at the same time Thank God all the Chi Wees are OK. Please keep us posted. We really miss you on here but can understand why you have been so busy..(((((HUGS))))) and puppy licks to you and the Chi Wees..
.Kay & Zoey


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thank god i never bought merrick fillet treats  thanks!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG T that is so scarey!
Am glad those beautiful babies of yours are doing better now.
I can only imagine what you have been going through.

We cant get Merick stuff here.
Good call letting the folk that do buy it know about this though.
Imagine all the poor furkids that have been eating this stuff!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much, ladies. Your kind words mean the World to me. It has been a very tough and heartbreaking 2 weeks. I don't want to speak to soon, but seems they are all doing okay right now. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. (((((Hugs to you all))))) We've missed you all as well, and hope to be back regularly soon.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

T, I'm so sorry to hear you have been through this. I went through a month 
of HGE with Kip last year and it will take it's toll on an owner 

I hope things at your house will quickly return to their normal and happy routine!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh T, that is great news that you feel they are recovering - they were so lucky to have you acting so quick on it all - I am sure you are shattered, you poor thing.

Goes to show what great shape they are in particularly little Jade to survive all of that.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh T that's awful. I just threw out our "Texas Taffy". You and the chi wee's are in our prayers.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh T, what a story. I am so greatful that your babies pulled through. Your vet must be wonderful. i was wondering where you have been. I so enjoy the pics of your chwees. I am so sorry, but so happy that they are ok. What an unnecessary ordeal.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Oh no T I am soooo sorry I am glad everyone is ok.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww T, so glad the chi wees are OK, ohhhh man you have been through it!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies!  You guys are the best. Your kind, caring words really do mean the World to me. The Chi Wee's seem to be feeling well, so now I just have my fingers crossed that they all stay that way. They are slowly getting back to their normal routines. It was odd to me that they seemed different for a few days after they came out of the hospital. Not sure what that was all about. But slowly they are acting more like themselves. The more things get back to normal, the bigger sigh of relief I can breathe. I just hope we never go through anything like this again. Thank you all again so very much for your concern and kind words. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that your lil ones are doing better!
We went through the same thing a few years back with 2 of hubbies chi's- remember the big Menu foods recall?
I wish there was a site that updated regularly with alerts for us pet parents!
Trying to dig info out of the FDA site is a joke plus it's usually several days behind!!

Sorry to ramble but I remember the fear and sleepless nights-(((HUGS))) to you!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

goodenes they went threw alot! glad they are oh k now


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry I missed the rest of this thread. I am so pleased to hear the chi wees are
doing well. I am also so very sorry I didn't see the post about them being ill
and what you had been thru TLI. God Bless you and your babies.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

In my checking out for merrick's product on Rico cupboard I noticed..the BG "Before Grain" line is a Merrick product. Is the problem with treats, certain product, a whole factory..are there any answers yet ? 

If anyone has heard anything please let us know thanks.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Teresa..
I just caught up on this thread as I have a home business now and I'm not on the forum too much ...OMG! Those poor little things...you all really had such a scare. I am so glad that they are ok now and give them lots of hugs for me. 
I just tossed out some treats I had for Dazy (she did not eat them and I've had them in the cupboard for a few months)...I don't know if they were Merrick because I took them out of the package to store them, but I did not want to take any chances. Just too scary!
take care...Darlene


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I was talking to a friend last night and her dog is in the hospital on fluids and near death and she feeds him canned merrick. Could this be related. She or the vet had not heard of this recall so I wanted to bring it back up for those that did not know about it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kay, it's hard to say. When mine got sick the treats they were getting were all by Merricks. We were also using Merricks BG. I'm sorry to hear your friends baby is so ill. It is just devastating to go through this. Watching your babies go from happy healthy pups to near death is beyond explainable. I do hope they are able to figure out what is going on. Merricks told me that they test all of their products before shipping them out, and that the "trace" of Salmonella in the beef treats was caught and never supposed to be shipped out. Between departments something got mixed up and the treats went out. Supposedly they did an immediate voluntary recall. It just all seem to coincidental to me. I haven't heard back from the other company. I sent some canned food in for testing. I will let everyone know if I hear anything further.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I haven't tried their food lately, but I still buy their chews and haven't had any problems.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What happened to the chi-wee-s scared me..and I am not easily scared. I had one small bag of BG..took it away. I just don't know enough to feel okay about it to feed it to my dog.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Teresa, I didn't know anything about what happened to your babies, until just now. Thank goodness Tracy mentioned it to me.
I am so sorry to hear about what you went through. I got the chills reading your post. I know your chi-wee's mean the world to you, and I am so sorry they were so ill.
I'm glad they are doing better. Keep us posted. HUGS!


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG, what a scare! Happy they are better!! Now I'm even more scared of the brand but guess it can happen at any time with any of them, who knows when. Thanks for posting all info.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Teresa, I didn't know anything about what happened to your babies, until just now. Thank goodness Tracy mentioned it to me.
> I am so sorry to hear about what you went through. I got the chills reading your post. I know your chi-wee's mean the world to you, and I am so sorry they were so ill.
> I'm glad they are doing better. Keep us posted. HUGS!


Thank you so much! I was so upset while it was all going on that I didn't start a thread about it. For some silly reason I'm one of those people that agonize alone. :lol: If it wasn't for Tricia (Holly's Mom) I don't know what I would have done. She was there with me every day, for hours on the phone, for the whole 2 weeks that it was all going on. She kept me grounded. :lol: I was a mess!!! I didn't eat, sleep, and drove myself crazy trying to figure out what had happened to them. It's just crazy for 4 healthy lil pups to be so near death like that just out of the clear blue. I felt so, so sorry for them. Watching them suffer was tearing my heart in a million pieces. I hope they never have to go through anything like that again. I spent so much time running back and forth from the Vet Hospital, and then being home with which ever 3 weren't in the Hospital at the time. It was all just a mess. They had never been away from me, never been with strangers, never been in a pen. I felt comforted to know they were where they were getting the best care, but I felt so sad every time I had to leave them. I would go and sit for hours just to hold them every day so they'd know I hadn't deserted them. Even being as sick as they were, I could tell that their spirits were lifted every time I'd walk in. Lexie was in there for so long. From Monday to Friday. I'm just glad it's all over. I pray that they never have to be that ill again. I don't want to be graphic, but there was so much blood, so much diarrhea, so much vomiting, the smell of it all was nothing I'll ever forget. I hope and pray no one's else’s babies have to come close to being that ill. Thanks again so very much for your concern. It truly means the World to me that you guys care. 

And for an update, I still haven't heard back from the company that is testing the food. I called last week and they said they are still working on the case.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Kay, it's hard to say. When mine got sick the treats they were getting were all by Merricks. We were also using Merricks BG. I'm sorry to hear your friends baby is so ill. It is just devastating to go through this. Watching your babies go from happy healthy pups to near death is beyond explainable. I do hope they are able to figure out what is going on. Merricks told me that they test all of their products before shipping them out, and that the "trace" of Salmonella in the beef treats was caught and never supposed to be shipped out. Between departments something got mixed up and the treats went out. Supposedly they did an immediate voluntary recall. It just all seem to coincidental to me. I haven't heard back from the other company. I sent some canned food in for testing. I will let everyone know if I hear anything further.


Oh no! Bella eats Before Grain Chicken! What's wrong with it? I have never heard anything bad about it! Oh crap!


----------

